# my kindle is taking a dump, amazon is not being helpful, and I'm ticked.



## lacemonster (Jan 7, 2010)

Last week my kindle started randomly freezing up. The only thing that would work was powering off then back on. It happened enough that i got annoyed and called amazon. They walked me thru a restart and said to call back if it happened again. It was fixed for a couple hours. Now it's worse than ever. Completely frozen after 2 or 3 button pushes. Amazon says there's a warning saying out of memory while indexing. Their answer is to delete stuff then restart. I only have 113 things on there. They say it's probably because i downloaded things from smashwords and project gutenberg. The end. No other solution. Basically they say i messed it up and they can't help me. I'm really unhappy. Just sorry to see that not everyone gets awesome help from amazon.


----------



## luvshihtzu (Dec 19, 2008)

Have you tried deleting everything, do a hard reset, and start adding back books one at a time?  Sounds like some of the files are corrupt.  I had some problems a while back and a few of my books didn't finish indexing.  Right now I have over 400 book files with 60-70 percent from other sources such as Smashwords, etc.  Everything is working fine after I got rid of three corrupt files.


----------



## char (Jan 22, 2009)

I think I would call Amazon again and hopefully get someone who is a little more knowledgeable.  There should be some way to fix the issue.  It's also an odd thing for Amazon to be that "unhelpful".  And if that doesn't work, you could ask for a supervisor.  Hope you get things worked out!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

It sounds like you've got a corrupt file on there somewhere. I'd probably take their advice and delete things, do the reset and add them back on.


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

I agree with both of the above posters and be sure to click the 'Not helpful (solved?)' link in the customer support email that you get and mention your previous experience.  Unfortunately, it's probably the corrupt file issue.  I have no idea how you would tell which file it is.  Hopefully Amazon has a backdoor way to do it.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

Did you call Amazon Customer Support or Kindle Customer Support? Kindle CS is 866-321-8851. They seem to be more helpful and knowledgable about the Kindle.


----------



## GreenThumb (Mar 29, 2009)

Does the K2 work the same way as the K1 in that you can search for something obscure from the home page, and when you get the results, it will tell you which book(s) are not done indexing?  That's how I can tell if I have a corrupt file.  I do it if my battery keeps draining too fast.  Once the bad file is gone, everything is back to normal.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I would agree that you have a corrupted file that is probably not indexing. 

As GreenThumb suggested, go to your home page, and type some gibberish and click the search button that appears at the bottom. The Kindle should then display any files that are not indexing correctly, and those should be deleted.

Please try this and let us know how it comes out.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

"my kindle is taking a dump,"

Well that's one thing my Kindle has never done!!!

*I wonder if Oberon makes a Kindle Diaper?*


----------



## lacemonster (Jan 7, 2010)

I've been trying to see if anything's indexing and I can't. It just freezes up. I guess I'll have to wait til I can get to my computer,delete everything and start over. Boo pain in the behind. Oh well. Thanks guys.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I would suggest loading up about ten books at a time, then wait until they are completely indexed before loading up the next ten. They should index pretty quickly, and it won't take long for you to find any corrupt files.


----------



## lacemonster (Jan 7, 2010)

So I've got everything deleted.  I want to put stuff back on.  But when I try to drag and drop things from mobipocket I can't.  I can't drag anything.  I try to drag them and they just don't do anything.  I know that's not a kindle issue, just a stupid computer issue.  I'm getting really really angry with this thing right now.


----------



## lacemonster (Jan 7, 2010)

So I got everything deleted, put back on there, and indexed.  Doing a restart right now.  Hopefully the problem is solved.  If not, I just might cry.  Or throw this thing across the room.  Fingers crossed.


----------



## Carol Collett (Oct 4, 2009)

Did it work? Curious to know what happened.


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

When I had to empty my Kindle, Amazon did it remotely. They told me what to do, then the rep reloaded (resent) all my books - one by one It took a few minutes (10/15) and all my books were back. I had to rearchive the ones I had already read. The file that corrupted mine was Calibre. I don't use it anymore. When I plugged in my Kindle using USB, I opened the Kindle files and there were two folders where there should have been one. The books seemed to index twice. We dumped the folder then reset.

No problems since!  No Calibre either!


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Any update on this?


----------



## lacemonster (Jan 7, 2010)

It seems to be working fine for now. Thanks for the tips everyone. I gave up a few books that were takinf forever to index. One of them was probably to blame. Funny thing, the girl I talked to gave me some serious attitude about downloading non amazon stuff, like this problem was all my own fault. The messed up files? All three from amazon.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Here's the thing.  I have noticed and I speak from experience:  That usually if using outside downloading sources it is a corrupt file.  Also, I never try to download more than a couple of items at a time.  The indexing can be horrendous...but the fix is:  a few at a time.  You are overwhelming the system, so to speak.


----------

